# Using gloves in food preparation and cooking



## tfj (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi

Why do some chefs wear gloves to prepare food that is to be cooked?

For example, raw meat and cutting raw vegetables?

Are their hands cold?  

Is it a fashion?

This practice is now very widespread and it seems more of a success for manufacturers than for food safety and chefs.

Any comments or views greatly appreciated as i think this is worth discussion.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm sure someone will say that I'm wrong _(I know who it will be too)_, but I'll explain it the way I learned in NSF certification. It's really kinda simple, for the most part. 

Those handling food that is then going to be cooked don't need gloves. You should still however wear gloves if you are handling food that will be cooked, but not in that shift you are working. 

Those handling food that is going to a plate to be served need to be wearing gloves. 

Anyone with absolutely no knife-handling skills, who is still handling a knife, should wear gloves; those anti-cut your fingers off gloves.

I hope that helps.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IceMan nailed it, in principle. But gloves can also be a source of cross-contamination.

I simply "adore" those fast food clerks who carefully make your sandwich with gloves, then take your money, ring up the register, wrap your sandwich, and go back to fix the next sandwich WITHOUT REMOVING OR CHANGING GLOVES! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifThe expression on their face when you politely request they change gloves AFTER washing their hands is priceless.

Or the cook, wearing gloves, places the raw chicken/beef/pork/whatever on the grill, turns around and plates three dinners WITH THE SAME GLOVES ON!


----------



## tfj (Sep 17, 2009)

You seem to have got it right.

Gloves do not ensure food safety and may even have a 'seat belt effect'.

However, millions upon millions are used and what really upsets me is that people with no knowledge about food preparation (or food safety) are telling chefs to use them with so much confidence.

Why are some chefs treated by some people as not responsible for food safety and end up being commanded to do the wrong thing?

I suppose it's worth mentioning that one USA style store do use gloves effectively in preparing high risk food. Of course if they take th emoney after sandwich prep. Well done S-----.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with both Iceman and Pete. Gloves are misused and give a false sense of security

 Making your sandwich and taking $ is  a good example. On raw meat you don't need but cooked always, then before you pick up a raw item to cook they must be changed again . I prefer 2 sets of tongues one for raw on , one for cooked off. Otherwise you will be spending all day on changing gloves. Sometime I think dipping ones hands in an 05% bleach solution might be better.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with the above with one caviat, I ALWAYS wear gloves when handling raw meat for cleanliness reasons.  I HATE getting the blood up under my nails, having to wash down after each time I touch a different raw protien and then go back and do it again.  Its bad for your skin, you end up washing your hands CONSTANTLY and it inefficient.  I would rather change gloves quickly than wash my hands PROPERLY after EACH AND EVERY time I handle a raw protien.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

I refuse to wear gloves unless I'm prepping raw fish or chicken where it's slimy and can get under my nails or if I have any cuts on my hand. Other wise, I use different pairs of utensils for different things. Have a bleach bucket on every station, and wash my hands at least once every 20 minutes. It is far to easy to cross contaminate with gloves on. Plus, I hate when they melt to your hands when you're reaching in an oven or too close to the grill or saute. Looking back at the fast food places I've worked (when I had no knowledge of cooking) where they made us wear gloves, I realize I cross contaminated so many things because I wasn't changing gloves every 2 seconds. At least when there's wetness or a texture on my hands, it reminds me to disinfect them.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

As a home cook I use gloves to protect my hands from over washing, helps with cold items(reynauds), and always with raw protein.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The last time I worked in a restaurant was maybe 1975, 6 ??  or so.  Not a glove to be seen.  I washed my hands a lot.

On a side note I work part time as an auto mechanic, old British Sports cars being another passion of mine.  Never wear gloves for that, though almost all the younger techs these days do.  I think about it sometime when I REALLY have to scrub up to get the perma-dirt off before fixing dinner.  I just keep my hands moving fast so my wife never gets a good look at my nails ;-)

mjb.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds like if i had any savings i should invest in latex glove companies!  How many gloves do you go through in a day in a restaurant i wonder.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In club I part time in  about 60 employees about 8 to 10 gloves a day.  about  5 to 6 boxes per day assortted sizes  100 in a box  non powdered.


----------



## kirkb (Mar 16, 2012)

I have gotten into the habit of using gloves anytime I am handling raw ground meats - I don't know why, I just feel better knowing that I can get my hands really in there when mixing and don't have to worry about scrubbing away little bits of raw ground beef (or pork or veal) from under my nails.


----------



## sheba0907 (2 mo ago)

I want to know the rules for handling meat that is already cooked. Like taking a cooked turkey and cutting it up and taking the meat off the bone to be served to people to eat.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sheba0907 said:


> I want to know the rules for handling meat that is already cooked. Like taking a cooked turkey and cutting it up and taking the meat off the bone to be served to people to eat.


commercial environment or non-commercial environment?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You wear glove when you are handling food going to a plate. That’s it. ... NO question.


----------

